# Interior stripes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi Guys.

Bit of fun really.

Lets see those pics of their interior cleaning stripes or finished patterns.

Also, how they were achieved.

Thanks

Dave S:thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone? As I would like to seem some pics too!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Best way to do it is wet vac carpets then drag a credit card or similar in opposite directions on carpet to give that golf course look


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Here are some pictures for you




























Process: Shampoo the mats then used the nozzle to create the stripes.

Works much better if they have been cleaned but you can get fairly good results if done dry but results vary depending on the pile of the mats.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

ahh the seatbelt look :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very tacky not my cup of tea like i said before it's not Wimbledon


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Done properly i don't think they look bad, I'm rubbish at it so don't bother haha


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The wife said I've got too much time if I can be messing around doing this to the interior :doublesho

What does she know ... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like it and everyone's car I have done it too loves it.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I've seen people use design stencil of different things like flower patterns letters
and so on. They put it on the carpet and I think they tape it down and fluff up the fibers
within the stencils outline and when they pull it off the pattern picture will stay on the carpet and it adds a nice little touch that people seems to like.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I done do it all the time, but occassionally it looks good. Not all mats have pile long enough to show it properly.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I like it any ideas how to do it on my rubber mats :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> I like it any ideas how to do it on my rubber mats :lol:


Only dress the lines.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

CJA Valeting said:


> Here are some pictures for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi There

What shampoo machine do you use out of interest.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

if i do a VW, nissan, opal citreon merc sometimes bmw ill put a logo look a like in the boot if the carpet and boot space allows


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Hi There
> 
> What shampoo machine do you use out of interest.
> 
> ...


Numatic George does the job well. :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Where would you get stencils from


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

chrisc said:


> Where would you get stencils from


 You can get stencils from ebay, amazon, art supply stores, or you can make your own by looking for images, letters or others on a computers and
print it and then trace it on a thin cardboard and cut it out.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love stripes. At least customer knows you have cleaned the carpets.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I love stripes. At least customer knows you have cleaned the carpets.


You should give your customers more credit. Most can tell because they aren't covered in crap anymore.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

They are a nice finishing touch. The boss's wife's Audi S3..

Back ones..










Front ones... Just something a bit different. :thumb:


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

I wouldn't try this myself however if I was getting my car valeted I must be honest it's something I haven't seen before and I would be chuffed the valeter done that little bit extra to add some character to what is a boring carpet. Thumbs up


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Brilliant but how do you do it?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

From what i can understand, wet vac your mats/carpet, then using an old credit card just run lines along, one goes one way, the one next to it the opposite way and so on.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

cant do it on certain mats too - i have a new merc c class coupe and the mats are very fine piled and already striped

its a nice touch though, look good with a nice thick carpet


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

think i need a littlle more practice yet :lol:

My e92


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^Why did BMW even bother with the tiny nav screen, bloody cost cutting.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> ^^Why did BMW even bother with the tiny nav screen, bloody cost cutting.


I know what you mean. Although it's better than the pro single cd I suppose


----------

